# Oslo blue Range Rover



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

What with the prospect of becoming a grandfather next February and my daughter living in the Highlands it was time to sell the classic Range Rover and purchase something a little more up to date which would safely make untold trips up north during the winter.

Gone but not forgotten









The problem was what to get after having a Range Rover as a toy so the search began and I started by looking at Land Rover Discovery's. I saw a stunning black Disco with cream leather and was smitten, this was at a car auction but sadly I never bid as I was unsure of prices. The search went on and the more Discos I viewed the more I became disillusioned. They went from bad to worse, some only a few years old with inter galactic mileages, rusting chassis, poor interiors and dented bodies. The final straw was when I viewed a one owner Disco with very low mileage and it turned out to be a complete shed

Plan B and a trip up north to view a Range Rover described as 'tidy' I have to admit that from 50 yards it did look tidy, and if I wasn't such a pernickety old sod I would have been more than happy with it, but on closer inspection the paintwork has suffered from poor washing, scrapes from hedges, lack of any polish but on the plus side although there are a few small nicks in the paintwork and I mean only a few, there are no parking dings or dents. The interior has a terrible smell of dog and I'm positive this was a farmers car

So with a deal struck and the classic traded in it was a comfortable drive home.

Back home with the new truck






















































The next day was spent cleaning the interior, George was used for the carpets followed by a steam clean (the smell is still there but not as bad as it was) the head lining leather and door cards were also treated to a steam clean. The leather was fed with Gliptone
































































Yesterday I made a start on the paintwork. I started by giving it a thorough wash, then a claybar followed by a second wash before putting the car into the garage. 
The o/s rear wing was machined with Farecla G3 followed by G10, although the swirls are bad I feel the G3 might be a little too coarse for this application so on the o/s rear door I started with the G10. Following the G10 I machined on the A grade polish and buffed off by hand to leave the paint looking rather splendid.

The next three pictures are typical of the paintwork all over the vehicle



























The first two panels have now been polished, wax has still to be applied



























This is how the side was left last night









Drivers door now polished


















Front o/s wing before









Front o/s wing after









Bonnet edge before









Bonnet edge after









Even I am amazed at the transformation of this detail. The colour is so much brighter than I had imagined and although through the camera the difference is apparent seeing it with the naked eye is awesome

I've started on the bonnet, to me this is one of the best parts for polishing as it is the part I see when driving.

Again the paintwork is in a bit of a mess with lots of scoring and swirls



























Left panel of bonnet now polished and showing a great depth to the paintwork


















This colour is nothing like I was expecting, I really like it









More to follow as this detail progresses


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking very nice already.:thumb:

Will look stunning when done. Bet your'e chuffed to bits so far.




Russ


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's a massive improvement! Lovely colour scheme for a Range Rover inside and out.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Off side and bonnet cut with Farecla G10 polished with A Grade polish a coat of Chemical Guys Easy Glaze and finally a coat of Chemical Guys 5050 wax


----------



## danb21t (Aug 30, 2010)

fantastic result, love the colour too


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

lovin the colour seems to be the theme to this thread ... lol

Lookin swell, health to enjoy.


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Great work!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great correction work. I really like the colour too :thumb:


----------



## S1MMA (Aug 12, 2008)

nice work, nice colour


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

The colour is amazing, not what I expected to see.

I have to take it out today and with only one side finished it will be interesting to compare the colour of both sides in daylight


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

That looks great matey, wish I had a garage like yours!!!
Cheers
AC:thumb:


----------



## Audiquattro (Sep 9, 2010)

It's a Mirror Blue paintwork.....:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Nice


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

As has already been said, gorgeous colour, great turnaround!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

A comparison before I go out and dirty the car today

Before









After


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

During pics look great but i cant see a massive difference in the afters because of the quality - Get it out in the sun and it will bling for us.

Top work mate


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

good job


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Showshine said:


> - Get it out in the sun and it will bling for us.


The car is now filthy but with a slight break in the clouds when I arrived home I managed to grab a picture. The colour is amazing :thumb:

Nice new set of 4 Pirelli Scorpion Zero tyres fitted so that I am safe in the winter


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Showshine said:


> During pics look great but i cant see a massive difference in the afters because of the quality - *Get it out in the sun* and it will bling for us.


Did you not see where his location is?

That was a hell of a job on a great looking motor :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very, very nice. Really like the colour combo! :thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Really nice Car, nice colour 

Lovely Classic too! :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I worked on the near side today, this was the worst side with scores from possibly hedges running the full length of the car and more than enough swirls to keep me busy for a few hours

Before









After



























This is the n/s of the tailgate, again with lots of swirls









10 minutes later and it looks like this


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Superb work - lovely colours too :thumb:


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Oslo blue is a lovely colour...huge task there mate, will be worth it when completed. Well done!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

It is a huge task, but as you say, worth it when it's finished.

I managed to get another few bits done today










We can see a reflection now, something that was lacking before


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

wow that g10 smahed the marks to bits fair play my local pain shop sells the range next time i am in picking up some paint i might give it a bash only tried g3 to date but found that a bit harsh. 
lovely looking motor fair play.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Struggling now*

Last week was spent sorting out the front suspension bushes that were worn and a driveshaft boot.

So this week I decided to get back to the detailing and concentrate on the lower half of the vehicle.

*I really am struggling with this and any advice would be grateful as I have never come across anything as hard to polish before.*

The parts in question are the plastic along the bottom of the doors. Today I started of with Farecla G10 which I used on the paintwork (and worked very well) and it wouldn't look near the marks, so I moved onto G3 which as you know is very course and usually removes more than you want, but this time it hardly looked near the scores and marks on the plastic, most of an afternoons work just to do the bottom of the doors on one side and the finish is not good.

This was before I started and although it looks bad it wasn't really much worse than the rest of the vehicle









An afternoons work, admittedly a marked improvement but nowhere as good as I would have liked









Deep scores are still showing even though these areas were concentrated on.


















So I have to assume that whatever the plastic parts are painted with, it isn't regular basecoat and lacquer

Can anyone advise please?


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

I cant give you any advice but I just want to say I love the bright Blue flake in that Blue , when that pops it looks stunning - great looking motor , hope you get the bottom panels done to your satisfaction.


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Very nice RR. I'm also a felow RR owner get yourself across to www.fullfatrr.co.uk if your not already a member. Somebody other there will have worked with a machine on the lower section.


----------



## zetec_paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Quick question how do you find the paint Soft-Hard etc


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

zetec_paul said:


> Quick question how do you find the paint Soft-Hard etc


The paint is not soft or hard, more middle of the road, the plastic on the other hand is extremely hard 

Had a look at fullfatrr last night, might join up there, thanks :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Plastic lenses take a lot of abuse and the Range Rover high level brake light looks like it has been through the car wash on more than one occasion.

Before









A hit with the wet & dry and then some G10 before finishing with A Grade









50/50


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Great work and fantastic turn around, love the colour!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice upgrade! Great work too


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Holy thread resurrection... :doublesho

Almost 2 years now since I bought the FFRR, last year I just gave it a quick once over with CG Hybrid V7 so decided to give it a proper seeing to this time. It was still looking amazing but with 2 years of washing and neglecting there were some tar spots and general crud stuck to the paintwork.

Wash, claybar, light machine polish, CG EZ-Creme Glaze and AG HD Wax

















































































































































Just need some sunshine not to take some descent pictures :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning colour and a great improvement in finish, top job


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Amazing transformation! Looks better than new now.

Top job sir:thumb:


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround, would love one of these but running a Freelander is expensive enough- love the colour


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks so much better, great improvement :thumb:.


----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

Well done,what a cracker.
Regards Stan


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments.

Since it's chucking it down here I thought I would try a few beading shots, sadly it's just too wet to keep the camera still long enough to capture a descent shot

This is what I did manage though


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

With the sodium vapour light and different camera settings I managed to capture some amazing colours, all from blue paintwork


----------

